# Where to buy #8 mesh in bulk?



## jlk (Jul 5, 2001)

Just trying to find a place that sells 1/8 inch mesh for different hive projects,can't find any place locally that sells it.JOHN


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

John -

If you don't mind paying a bit more for it, you can order it off the internet at: http://www.mid-conagri.com/P5205.HTM 

I remember there being another source online that you could buy in larger quantities but don't have that address.

Regards,
Barry


----------



## jrhoto (Mar 2, 2009)

jlk
How much are you looking for i buy quite a bit each year.

www.poorvalleybeefarm.com


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Any good hardware store should be able to order it for you. 

http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1290446&cp=2568443.2568451.2624969.1302712


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

If I recall, #8 is also known as hardware cloth, galvanized I think. I got a roll too big for my needs at Sears Hardware.


----------



## wdcrkapry205 (Feb 11, 2010)

I got tired of never having it when I needed it so I bought a roll from www.twpinc.com in California, the only place I could find a roll. It's still foreign made but it does the job, shipping's kinda steep though....


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

jlk... How much are you looking for, and what width. I get mine in Georgia at an old time Farm Store. I could see what it costs and how much it would cost to ship it. They sell it by the running feet, I think the width is 36 inches, but not sure. I can measure tomorrow. 

Don't mind helping you out.

cchoganjr


----------



## beeman2009 (Aug 23, 2012)

Get mine from Ace Hardware, came in a 100 ft roll, 18" wide. Don't remember the price. Any Ace will have it or can get it from warehouse.


Beeman


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

ACE is the place if you can find a good one, they can order and you dont pay shipping


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

We have Orchard Supply hardware around here that sells it. I think its owned by Sears.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

KQ6AR said:


> We have Orchard Supply hardware around here that sells it. I think its owned by Sears.


OSH was owned by Sears, but it was spun off in January 2012, and is now independent again.

http://www.sfgate.com/business/article/Orchard-Supply-on-its-own-again-2439682.php


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

Any good farm supply store should sell it. The big box tractor supply does not but all my local farm supplies do. Some sell it by the foot. I bought a 100' roll.


----------



## WCMN (Jan 29, 2008)

Check out:
www.hardwareworld.com

Randy


----------



## wdcrkapry205 (Feb 11, 2010)

wdcrkapry205 said:


> I got tired of never having it when I needed it so I bought a roll from www.twpinc.com in California, the only place I could find a roll. It's still foreign made but it does the job, shipping's kinda steep though....


This was also the only place I could find it in 24 ga.


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

My local Stockdales carries it. 36" wide X 25' I think, at a reasonable price.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I can get it by the foot in several different widths at our Ace Hardware here in town.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Ace hardware or Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Inch-Mesh-Tal...=1355554508&sr=8-4&keywords=#8+hardware+cloth

http://www.amazon.com/Redi-Roll-Har...54593&sr=8-1&keywords=1/8+inch+hardware+cloth


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

betterbee has it at a price lower than the local ace hardware, but you should be cautious of the shipping cost.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Here is a roll 24 inches wide 50 feet long. fairly decent price.
http://www.hardwareworld.com/24in-X50ft-8x8-Galv-Hdwr-Cloth-pPFKI03.aspx


----------

